# Recent Vic Herping



## NickGeee (Nov 12, 2014)

Some Recent herping within melbourne and the grampians.
Pretty common yet pretty cool skink


Ctenotus robustus by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
Awesome to see these guys in habitat, Black rock skink.


Egenia Saxatillis by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
Another favorite


Tiliqua rugosa by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
a brown snake, in melbs outer north suburbs 


Eastern brown snake by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
sexy frog


Eastern Banjo Frog by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
not a happy camper


Blocthed blue tongue by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr


Blotched blue tongue by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
a adult choca with ticks


Blotched blue tongue by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
pretty awesome to see some water dragons down in melb, even if they are introduced.


Eastern water dragon by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr


Eastern Water dragon by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
very common around rock creeks and rivers, got one photo before he bolted.


Southern Water Skink by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 12, 2014)

Where was the water skink? Pretty cool. Need to go herping again soon lol


----------



## Chicken (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice pics Nick good to see, improving heaps !


----------



## Channaz (Nov 13, 2014)

Great pics!


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks guys 
water skink was down at a place called Zumsteins In the grampians, but there are tonnes of places you can find me in melb


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeh gonna have a look down at deep creek which is part of the lower maribyrnong river. It's literally right behind our house xD.


----------

